# What is the French term for



## bond (Aug 16, 2005)

creating the spider web patterns on some deserts and pastries using alternating rows of different colored sauces, then using a toothpick to make the design. I know there's a term for this but can't recall it.

Thanks

Bond


----------



## bond (Aug 16, 2005)

Doesn't anyone here know the term for this?   I think it starts with the letter
"P" - if that helps any.

Thanks

Bond


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

à la peinture


----------

